# Looking for advice on what color to choose for replacement Tiguan SEL Premium R Line?



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

So, I having my truck replaced and White Silver is no longer available. I really love that color. Anyone willing to post some pictures of your rides to help me narrow down my decision? VW's site has been updated to show the new "Atlantic Blue" but it's hard to say if it's a really dark almost Navy Blue or not. I wish there was a close up to show the metallic paint. Any pictures of the other color choices you all have would be greatly appreciated. Thanks! Mike


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

I wish to god we got Atlantic Blue here. Best color ever on these things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dp0p (Aug 8, 2020)

I have the moss green metallic and I love it. It looks black sometimes, kind of blue, and green. Definitely something different and I rarely see other ones like mine. They only made it in 2018 and 2019 though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m a fan of Platinum Gray Metallic. Somewhat a closeup of my Dad’s 2020. It also looks good as a Black Edition. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here’s a photo of my platinum gray though to actually follow your request of pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

Pyrite silver metallic which looks fantastic in person. I usually hate silver and fell in love w this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Thank you all for the pics so far. Anyone with the Storm Gray interior? Curious how how it looks and holds up? I've always just had black leather. Any complaints about Pure White? I noticed it appears to be the only option without metallic or Pearl.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

My Dad’s 2020 that I showed earlier has the Storm Gray interior and love it over my all black leather. It’s more white than gray, but looks tits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> My Dad’s 2020 that I showed earlier has the Storm Gray interior and love it over my all black leather. It’s more white than gray, but looks tits.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a light beige on my 17 JGC and never again will I go light, it's great until every little amount of dirt is visible and if you're OCD about that stuff...... But again depends on the individual


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

JODZ said:


> Thank you all for the pics so far. Anyone with the Storm Gray interior? Curious how how it looks and holds up? I've always just had black leather. Any complaints about Pure White? I noticed it appears to be the only option without metallic or Pearl.


Many people complain about how easily the storm gray gets dirty. Transfer of dye from jeans etc... I would recommend getting a good protectant on them immediately if you go that route. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

JODZ said:


> Thank you all for the pics so far. Anyone with the Storm Gray interior? Curious how how it looks and holds up? I've always just had black leather. Any complaints about Pure White? I noticed it appears to be the only option without metallic or Pearl.


I have the storm gray in my moss green Tig. I've had it for a year and a half now. Grandkids crawl all over in the back, wipes clean no problem! I haven't put any type of protectant on it either. Lots of compliments on the color!


----------



## kkapudjija (Jan 31, 2016)

Silk Blue Mettalic here, really comes alive in the sunlight.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as you, just replaced my white silver metallic SEL-P R-line with the pyrite silver one below.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

ec2k1gt said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, just replaced my white silver metallic SEL-P R-line with the pyrite silver one below.


Is that a 2021?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

JODZ said:


> Is that a 2021?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


2020


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

ec2k1gt said:


> 2020
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What color interior did you go with? I have to get my paperwork notarized tomorrow and send it with my 1st 2 color choices, but I'm stuck.. Lol it's going to be a 2021,so I'm pretty happy with that. I would like to see a white with gray interior, Platinum gray with gray interior, Pyrite Silver with gray, and an Atlantic Blue with gray interior.. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TigJuan John (Feb 16, 2018)

Habanero. Thought it was obnoxious when the wife picked it but has really grown on me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

zimmie2652 said:


> I wish to god we got Atlantic Blue here. Best color ever on these things.


We are getting the color for 2021, in place of Silk Blue! A much better color in my opinion. VW.com just updated site and shows it as if a day or two ago.


----------



## TigJuan John (Feb 16, 2018)

Sorry, didn’t realize that color is no more. Only bland colors now like most other manufacturers. Blue and platinum look really nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

blipsman said:


> We are getting the color for 2021, in place of Silk Blue! A much better color in my opinion. VW.com just updated site and shows it as if a day or two ago.


That’s pretty cool, shame you can’t get it in the R line black package though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

TigJuan John said:


> Sorry, didn’t realize that color is no more. Only bland colors now like most other manufacturers. Blue and platinum look really nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, seems like US is afraid of non-monochrome colors haha. Wish they would have kept the green moss metallic. Plat grey is nice and a safe color. Just too many of them( trust me I know). The Blue (silk one is what I saw in person) is very nice, something out if the norm. I have not seen atlantic blue but it is anything but monochrome I think it would still be nice

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I did like the Stone Blue when that came out, but that lasted for one run it looks like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I did like the Stone Blue when that came out, but that lasted for one run it looks like.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yes I forgot about that blue. That's a nice one too and different. It's still on for the 2021

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

JODZ said:


> Thank you all for the pics so far. Anyone with the Storm Gray interior? Curious how how it looks and holds up? I've always just had black leather. Any complaints about Pure White? I noticed it appears to be the only option without metallic or Pearl.


I’ve got the storm grey in my 2020 SEL P R line I posted above and think it looks awesome w the pyrite silver. It is definitely basically white and so far after 6 months of ownership it has held up great as the sel P is real leather. It cleans up pretty easy w a good leather cleaner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titleman (Sep 29, 2019)

I like my ORANGE lol car more the longer I own it. If available I would buy another


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

That Pyrite Silver ^^^ is awesome, 

JDOZ we ended up with Platinum, while I really liked the white silver too, the bride's car and she got to make the call. I bet if Pyrite was available in 2018, no brainer that would have been it


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Great pictures so far all! Anyone else willing to post pictures of their rides? Thank you all again! Mike


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m partial to black, but you got to keep it clean. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m partial to black, but you got to keep it clean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the black, in fact I've had several black VW's. The best color for the 10 minutes you can't see dirt on it..lol jk I have to submit my choices by Monday. I went to cars.com and was able to see the Atlantic Blue color in lower trim lines. I was actually hoping it was a bit lighter then it is, the color swatch on order guide doesn't match the actual color. 

Does anyone know how the Pure white paint holds up, since it's the only non-metallic/Pearl coat option?


----------



## lschw1 (Apr 21, 2003)

I have been driving VWs since 1972 and have these policies:
. If your father buys you a used VW Fastback, it doesn't matter if it is red. Otherwise, don't get red to avoid traffic tickets.
. Get a metallic color, they last a lot longer before deteriorating.
. If you live in a cold region get a darker color so the snow melts, they look better, and it shows off your wheels. But don't get black. Dark gray or dark blue look better because you can see the window rubber.
. If you live in a hot region get white because the vehicle is cooler, it doesn't matter that it doesn't look as good as a darker color.
. Don't get a special edition color. It will make body repairs more difficult and costly.
. If you are buying a used VW color doesn't matter, it is all condition and price. Color choice only applies to new vehicles.

We got midnight blue on our Alltrack and Golf Sportwagen and it is a great color.


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

So disappointed in the fact that they discontinued the white silver.... I love the color and would be in your same position if I had to replace my Tig.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

So I had to submit my top 3 color choice's so they could start working on sourcing my replacement as it must be built? They advised me they could not just take one from a dealer that may have one. My top 3 choices were Platinum Gray Metallic with Storm Gray interior, Pure White with Stone Gray interior, and Atlantic Blue with Storm Gray interior. I was advised it would be an exact replacement 2021 SEL Premium R Line just like my 2018. They are also refunding me the money I spent on the the Side steps and rear top spoiler. I asked if they could just add those parts (it's now getting to cold to install in the driveway). I'm looking at 3-5 months, but it could come sooner, which is what I'm hoping for. Thank you all for the Pictures and information! Mike


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Prior to my 2019 Tiguan, my previous 2 SUVs have been White.

This time, I chose the Stone Blue, cuz I wanted to try some color, any color. I had to take the third row seating, but that's OK.
I'm loving it and have had no regrets. Looks good dirty and GREAT when its clean!

Just checked on the vw.com builder site and Stone Blue is shown as being available on the SEL. No idea if its referring to 2020 or 2021 model year.


----------

